# Look what I got in the mail...



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Disappointing...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

You don't agree that every child should have access to quality health care?

I got a chuckle the other day when someone wondered why that it seems that the people most committed to social Darwinism are the same ones that have the biggest problems with the regular kind.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Razorhog said:


> Disappointing...


Maybe they should promote this bill differently, so that it will still be an affordable option in the comming years.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I always laugh at the figures people use. 10,000,000 children in poverty/low income to be covered by SCHIP? That's over 25% of Americans under 18! And this is over and above those already covered by Medicaid or other state/local programs? 



Corona Gigante said:


> You don't agree that every child should have access to quality health care?


No, I expect that if you have a kid, you support him/her. If you have to work two jobs to do that, so be it. What I don't expect is for you to put luxuries like HDTV's, 20' alloys, PS3/XBOX-360, new cars, drugs, cigarettes, etc, etc BEFORE necessities like caring for your family. I believe in a work ethic where one refuses help from the government unless they are truely unable to care for their family.

Just the other day, I was behind a woman at the grocery store who pulled food stamps out of her Coach bag to pay for her food while her teenage son surfed the web on his I-Phone. Nice "poverty" these folks are living in. My teenager is upset that I won't pay $20 a month extra so she can have text messaging. All the while, my tax dollars pay for this poor kid's I-Phone. 

I think most conservatives are all for helping the poor, but my compassion runs a little low for folks that milk the system, and from what I see personally, thats most of the people on the public dole.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Just the other day, I was behind a woman at the grocery store who pulled food stamps out of her Coach bag to pay for her food while her teenage son surfed the web on his I-Phone. Nice "poverty" these folks are living in. My teenager is upset that I won't pay $20 a month extra so she can have text messaging. All the while, my tax dollars pay for this poor kid's I-Phone.


I hate people like this... That is all i am going to say.


----------



## xu_chen (Oct 29, 2007)

For the sake of argument let's say that SCHIP is a good idea. Why in the world should tobacco consumers be paying for this?
Have everyone pay for this. Put this program the form of a federal income tax raise and let's see how the public responds to it. Bipartisan my a$$


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> My teenager is upset that I won't pay $20 a month extra so she can have text messaging.





Lorglath said:


> I hate people like this... That is all i am going to say.


OK, OK, I'll pay for the damn text messaging! :r :tu


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> OK, OK, I'll pay for the damn text messaging! :r :tu


It's only $5/mo Eric.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

galaga said:


> It's only $5/mo Eric.


Damn, I am cheap!

On my AT&T plan, it's $9.99 for 200 TMs/mo (not nearly enough), or 19.99 for unlimited, and that's just for 1 phone. I would end up paying $29.99/month for the unlimited family plan. My contract is up in June, so maybe I need to shop for a new company. You'll have to school me on the best buy tonite.

Sorry for the threadjack!


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I always laugh at the figures people use. 10,000,000 children in poverty/low income to be covered by SCHIP? That's over 25% of Americans under 18! And this is over and above those already covered by Medicaid or other state/local programs?
> 
> No, I expect that if you have a kid, you support him/her. If you have to work two jobs to do that, so be it. What I don't expect is for you to put luxuries like HDTV's, 20' alloys, PS3/XBOX-360, new cars, drugs, cigarettes, etc, etc BEFORE necessities like caring for your family. I believe in a work ethic where one refuses help from the government unless they are truely unable to care for their family.
> 
> ...


I'm right there with you. Sure I think health care for poor kids is a good idea, but raping the cigar industry is not the way to fund it.
And these "poor" people abusing the system are a disgrace, but they are simply a product of the environment we have created.


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

Absolutely not!

But for the record, public health care is wonderful.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

xu_chen said:


> For the sake of argument let's say that SCHIP is a good idea. Why in the world should tobacco consumers be paying for this?
> Have everyone pay for this. Put this program the form of a federal income tax raise and let's see how the public responds to it. Bipartisan my a$$


But...but...somebody might lose votes over something like that!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=124577


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Is this not false advertisement.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Propaganda or improperagenda... It's :BS if you ask me...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

hova45 said:


> Is this not false advertisement.


:tpd::r:tu


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

The ad was endorsed by Marion Berry..... why is his name familiar??


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Dgar said:


> The ad was endorsed by Marion Berry..... why is his name familiar??


He was the crack smoking mayor of DC a few years back. I believe he was busted in a hotel room, with a hooker, while smoking crack. I could be wrong about the details, but there was crack and a hooker. Oddly, after his stint in rehab, he was re-elected by the people to be mayor, again :hn


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Dgar said:


> The ad was endorsed by Marion Berry..... why is his name familiar??


Congressman Marion _Berry _is US Representative for the First District, Arkansas.

You're probably thinking of Marion _Barry_, the former DC mayor.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> You don't agree that every child should have access to quality health care?


Don't you agree that the proposed increase on the cigar tax would have a disasterous impact on poor tobacco workers and _their_ children?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

borndead1 said:


> Don't you agree that the proposed increase on the cigar tax would have a disasterous impact on poor tobacco workers and _their_ children?


Much as I enjoy debating public policy, this is not the place to do so.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Much as I enjoy debating public policy, this is not the place to do so.


But it's fine for you to get in your little debating point as post #2?


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

What they don't tell you in the flier is that the children have to apply to get the health coverage. 

They need to just stop this nonsense and put into effect Univeral Healthcare. I would happily pay more taxes if it meant I could go to the hospital and it not cost me my home and car.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Infin1ty said:


> What they don't tell you in the flier is that the children have to apply to get the health coverage.
> 
> They need to just stop this nonsense and put into effect Univeral Healthcare. I would happily pay more taxes if it meant I could go to the hospital and it not cost me my home and car.


Instead of paying higher taxes. Why not just buy some health insurance.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> Instead of paying higher taxes. Why not just buy some health insurance.


:tpd:

Another idea: don't have a kid if you can't afford to raise one!


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Infin1ty said:


> What they don't tell you in the flier is that the children have to apply to get the health coverage.
> 
> They need to just stop this nonsense and put into effect Univeral Healthcare. *I would happily pay more taxes* if it meant I could go to the hospital and it not cost me my home and car.


Have you ever recieved a $9000 check that was taxable income and after State/Federal/SocialSecurity/*HealthIns*/and a reasonable 401k deposit. You wound up with $4700. If I buy anything with that it will be sales taxed at 8.5% so its really only $4300. Of course my liquor and cigars are extra taxed as is the fuel I buy. I'm taxed if I want to hunt. They tax your phone calls and your utilities. I guess if you really got down to it I probably get about $3000 out of that check that goes to benefit me and the guy I'm buying something from, of course he is going lose about 55% of whatever I give him to taxes.

:gn:gn more taxes:hn


----------

